# Egg Bound Female



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys! I bought a female recently from Petco and she was a little bloated in a weird way. They didn't know why but she's been acting healthy so I figured she was just fat. Well today I noticed a white spot on her belly and research told me she's egg bound. She's still eating fine and swimming around actively. I have a male named Jonah and I'd like to know the safest way to get her to drop her eggs. Should I try mating them or just putting them where they can see each other hoping that it may work?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

In my experience, eventually she'll drop them herself when she becomes too full of eggs. She'll kinda just release them, and they'll float downwards, and usually she will eat them. 

Maybe pics of her will help determine if she's full of eggs or bloated

But if you really want her to drop the eggs, maybe let her and Jonah see each other. Perhaps she'll drop them out of surprise/shock/intent to breed.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

The egg spot is an ovipositor and it will always be there. Sometimes it will be a little more pronounced (especially after a full meal) and sometimes it won't be as much. But will always be there on the females.

Leave her be - raise the temp a little (if you can) to help reabsorb any eggs (if any) quicker - don't feed her for a few days so her body will be forced to reabsorb them. It's not common for egg binding to happen, but most likely what you are seeing is normal and is not egg binding.


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

Let me see if I can upload some pictures and you guys see what you think. I'm really hoping this is normal. I don't want her to get sick


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

Well...that didnt work...

http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/Jessica_Fink/media/mailgooglecom_zps98d2512b.jpg.html?filters[user]=136868752&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/Jessica_Fink/media/1_zps94795037.jpg.html?filters[user]=136868752&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

i give up -.-


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I can see the pictures (right click and click open in new tab). She's fine, some females are just a bit chunkier. Don't worry, she's not eggbound.


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you  Another quick question. Does anyone know if a touch of aquarium salt in a 1 gallon tank help keep them healthier?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aquarium salt should only be used if you are treating a disease. Misuse, overuse, and constant use puts extra unnecessary stress on the fish and its kidneys.


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you


----------

